# Have you planned your Super Bowl Snacks yet?



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is something that I pulled off the net and want to make.
A Costco rotisserie roaster chicken would be good in this recipe, or
roast your own chicken.
What do you think?
Buffalo Chicken Dip


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

What is this Stuper Bowl of which you speak?
Wife used to watch the Texans but since their management did something she deemed stupid she's quit watching all football. I never have cared to watch it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The best Super Bowl was 1990 the Giants won against the Buffalo Bills.
I won 200.00 for a 2.00 Bet  ( random numbers picked in a box) Each box is 2.00.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I did watch most of a SB once. Sometime early 70's I was in Cloudcroft, NM. in a hotel and snowed in. Nothing else to do. Boring. It was Green Bay I think and ?.
BTW don't let your buttermilk powder sit unused for a long time, it'll turn into a brick. I opened my container of Saco brand buttermilk powder this morning. BBD 2021, it was rock solid, tried breaking it up with a knife, forget it. Little pieces, got enough for the recipe, it wouldn't mix up so got out my immersion blender and promptly knocked over the measuring cup of course spilling the stuff over most of the kitchen. Don't have anything to sub for buttermilk.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the warning…I think I’ll keep it in the fridge or freezer? 
I keep so much stuff in the fridge to help keep it fresh, oatmeal, grits,
farina, breadcrumbs. It all takes up too much room.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Around here we call that crack chicken. 🤤


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

And what do you call this scored franks with sauerkraut, swiss or jack cheese wrapped in a crescent roll or puff pastry and sprinkled with everything but a bagel…and then cut into pieces.
Can also do the same by adding a bit of sauerkraut and cheese to ‘cocktail franks‘ and canned biscuit dough.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I call it yuck, because I don't care for everything bagels.  

But otherwise it looks kind of like a German riff on pigs in blankets. Maybe "Schweine in Decken?"


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Thanks for the warning…I think I’ll keep it in the fridge or freezer?
> I keep so much stuff in the fridge to help keep it fresh, oatmeal, grits,
> farina, breadcrumbs. It all takes up too much room.


The frig should be fine. The container said refrigerate after opening, it had not been opened. I probably bought it 4 years ago, I bought 2 at that time. Kept the open one in the frig no problems. Tossed it last Feb/March after the great Texas power fiasco and the frig died a few days later. The grits and farina should be fine in a cabinet if in an air tight glass container. I use old style bail closure canning jars. Even screw top jars, anything with a has a lid with sealing material. The key being keep as much air away as possible.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> And what do you call this scored franks with sauerkraut, swiss or jack cheese wrapped in a crescent roll or puff pastry and sprinkled with everything but a bagel…and then cut into pieces.
> Can also do the same by adding a bit of sauerkraut and cheese to ‘cocktail franks‘ and canned biscuit dough.
> 
> View attachment 682999
> ...


Fancified pigs in a blanket.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

huesmann said:


> I call it yuck, because I don't care for everything bagels.
> 
> But otherwise it looks kind of like a German riff on pigs in blankets. Maybe "Schweine in Decken?"


Does this pass your finicky taste buds? You could do this with the addition of a
bit of sauerkraut and cheese. BTW. .."You could have left off the yuck part!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> The frig should be fine. The container said refrigerate after opening, it had not been opened. I probably bought it 4 years ago, I bought 2 at that time. Kept the open one in the frig no problems. Tossed it last Feb/March after the great Texas power fiasco and the frig died a few days later. The grits and farina should be fine in a cabinet if in an air tight glass container. I use old style bail closure canning jars. Even screw top jars, anything with a has a lid with sealing material. The key being keep as much air away as possible.


I put it in the fridge today.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Does this pass your finicky taste buds? You could do this with the addition of a
> bit of sauerkraut and cheese. BTW. .."You could have left off the yuck part!
> 
> View attachment 683001


Looks good to me. And *what* yuck part pray tell.

Another method of air tight storage, I do this also. Fresh Saver hand held vacuum sealer. And Food Saver zipper vacuum bags cost less than Fresh Saver vacuum bags. Both come in quart and gallon size. Great for freezing. I found some ham in the freezer last night that I sealed up 2 years ago. Thawed and had it for supper. Still good. Bags can be washed and reused several times.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> This is something that I pulled off the net and want to make.
> A Costco rotisserie roaster chicken would be good in this recipe, or
> roast your own chicken.
> What do you think?
> ...


Someone brought it here for the holidays a few years ago. It was the best thing on the table and was gone in no time.
Then someone got the silly idea to not use blue cheese. I said it was okay but the blue cheese is what made it so great. So I have been telling anyone that makes it to not forget to use the blue cheese.
Last Christmas someone made it again. No blue cheese.
So thanks to you I now will make it myself starting on super bowl Sunday. Love football and love the super bowl. I watch the game, not the commercials unless I just have too.
Football is for sure America's sport. But the Cowboys are not America's team!
And for those who think football is boring. You must not have a team to support.

Oh.....the stock photo clearly shows a yellow cheese in it. And that is what I remember. It looked like blue and cheddar cheese? I mean how could they make it if they left out the blue cheese........lol


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree - without blue cheese leave it home!

We love blue cheese - gorgonzola…
I make a blue cheese ball with 1/2 blue
cheese 1/2 cream cheese and some chopped
scallions…it always disappear toot sweet.
I always have blue cheese on hand to sprinkle
on salad. 

JV …You’re half Italian did you ever have
Blue cheese Pasta?
I make something just like this, in place of onion I put chopped shallot and only use a couple of cloves of garlic, and 1/2 pound of pasta.
Goes really well with any pasta, especially Orecchiette pasta,






Blue Cheese Pasta Recipe - Food.com


This goes together while the pasta water is boiling. You can also top this with salmon, chicken, crumbled bacon or tomatoes. This sauce is also great




www.food.com


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I had a blue cheese hamburger once at Hooter's. A birthday party during work hours for one of the guys. Nasty hamburger.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That’s what makes horse racing…my favorite burger is topped with fried onions, mushrooms, blue cheese, and bacon, lettuce, tomatoes and raw red onion.


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

Two Knots said:


> And what do you call this scored franks with sauerkraut, swiss or jack cheese wrapped in a crescent roll or puff pastry and sprinkled with everything but a bagel…and then cut into pieces.
> Can also do the same by adding a bit of sauerkraut and cheese to ‘cocktail franks‘ and canned biscuit dough.
> 
> View attachment 682999
> ...


That means in German "Würstchen im Schlafrock" = "sausage in a dressing gown"


----------



## miteigenenhaenden (Nov 30, 2021)

Two Knots said:


> Does this pass your finicky taste buds? You could do this with the addition of a
> bit of sauerkraut and cheese. BTW. .."You could have left off the yuck part!
> 
> View attachment 683001


That doesn't include sauerkraut.
It's just a sausage rolled in puff pastry and then baked.
That's what the kids do for her birthday party


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I know it’s called Pigs in a Blanket here in America…I thought I would kick it up a notch with
the addition of a little kraut and cheese.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> That’s what makes horse racing…my favorite burger is topped with fried onions, mushrooms, blue cheese, and bacon, lettuce, tomatoes and raw red onion.


I'd probably like that but the Hooter's burger had the blue cheese mixed into the meat and thick. The cheese was overpowering. Actually on my Wooley burgers I put lettuce, thick slice or slices depending on size, of tomato and thick slice of raw red onion. You been copying me? Looks like Bib lettuce on this one, buttery tasting.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Needs Bacon!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

NO! You've never tasted it.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> on this one


Clara Peller would take one look at that burger and say:








WHERES THE BEEF?


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

We don't watch the National Felons League or any other organization that disrespects the National anthem and that supports organizations like the farcical BLM and Defund-The-Police.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> The best Super Bowl was 1990 the Giants won against the Buffalo Bills.
> I won 200.00 for a 2.00 Bet  ( random numbers picked in a box) Each box is 2.00.


I won $50 yrs ago. Having dinner with a friend who asked if I wanted to bet and also the spread. A gentleman at the next table had leaned over to me and told me what team and spread.

We’re having my white pizza, fruit salad, daughters crème brûlée, champagne and tiny jar of caviar (both birthday presents to me), a big box of Godiva chocolates I got her for Valentines day and chips & dip.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

XSleeper said:


> Clara Peller would take one look at that burger and say:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Misquote.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Misquote? I don't get it.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Interested in food, not interested in football.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Just got back from two stores looking for stuff for our super bowl snacks. Everyone in the stores had carts full of chips and snacks.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I love potato chips. I’ll skip meals so that I can get a chip fix.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Potato chips have to be eaten with chip dip. Lots of it. My favorite is jalapeño chip dip, French onion is a close second. And you can't find horseradish dip or clam dip in stores anymore.  And the chips usually need ruffles. But I make exceptions,for Lay's baked chips and Pringles style chips.

Ritz French onion toasted chips are pretty good with dip too!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

X Sleeper, make your own clam dip
I make clam dip like this…
1 cup sour cream
7.5 ounces clams (can minced, drained)
1 tablespoon chopped parsley
1 teaspoons onion powder
1 to 2 chopped scallions
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
3/4 teaspoon fresh lemon juice
1/8 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon horseradish (or more to taste)


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

There's also this sour cream dip they make and sell only in the Minnesota area called "top the tater". It's also delicious. We bring a couple big containers back if we ever go up there.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Onion dip is awesome. Do you make your own?

16 oz container of sour cream
1 package of Lipton onion soup mix.
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
Mix and chill for a couple of hours to
blend the flavors.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> I love potato chips. I’ll skip meals so that I can get a chip fix.


Ha, me too. I have to take them over to daughters house because I don’t have willpower. I would eat them if they are here, I know I can go over to her house but it’s too much trouble so keeps me from over eating them.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> Onion dip is awesome. Do you make your own?
> 
> 16 oz container of sour cream
> 1 package of Lipton onion soup mix.
> ...


Love onion dip. This is only way to make it.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

We are having wings today. Made right in my very own deep fryer. No air fryer for this.
My own rendition of Buffalo sauce as well. I have a dozen or so rolls proofing in the oven as we speak. I will make garlic rolls out of them later after they are done rising and AFTER I bake them. Fresh garlic, oil and crunchy salt. Maybe a dusting of Parmesan Regiano.
I'm still undecided what to have with these things?
I have everything for my personal chilli rellenos, but thats supposed to be for tomorrow night or Tues night.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I want to know how you make chili rellenos, please.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Also interested. TK you know how I make them and I think I posted all the stuff here also. I'm hungry for them but I saw poblanos this morning for $1.99/lb. Ain't happening.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I’m stuffed. Over cooked my pizza but it was still okay. Creme Brûlée was great. The vanilla beans in it have gotten really expensive. Fruit punch with gingerale, cranberry juice and pineapple juice with fresh raspberries was refreshing. Daughter then made a scratch cake and threatened to keep making them until she perfects the Swiss meringue frosting. Today it was too runny, but good flavor. I can’t eat this many sweets. I was too full for the champagne.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> I want to know how you make chili rellenos, please.





wooleybooger said:


> Also interested. TK you know how I make them and I think I posted all the stuff here also. I'm hungry for them but I saw poblanos this morning for $1.99/lb. Ain't happening.


Blacken pablamo's over direct gas burner. Place blackened peppers in covered bowl or place in plastic bag.  Using ground pork or beef, brown it and treat it as you would with taco mix. You can use the packets or make your own meat mixture. I suggest making your own. I then add/melt enough Queso Blanco Velveeta (yes Velveeta) cheese product to bring it all together. Let cool off some.
Peel/scrape pepper skins off. Cut slit down center of pepper and add/stuff meat/cheese mixture. Place in greased baking dish slit side up. Sometimes if the peppers get to soft, I use a toothpick to hold the slit closed. Its not a big deal if some filling falls out.
Cover with enchilada or tomato sauce and sprinkle Monterey or cheddar on top as well.
Bake at 350 for at least 20 minutes or until cheese is bubbly and slightly browned.
Serve with sliced avocado, Mexican rice and re-fried beans.

I don't measure unless I'm baking so you will have to use your best judgment. But its simple and you really cannot mess it up . Yes, White Velveeta. It melts perfect and is actually quite good. (There is a story behind this ingredient).
The sauce is optional and any homemade enchilada sauce or tomato sauce will be fine. Also the cheese you melt on top is what you like or have one hand. I like Monterey Jack.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J.V. are you not battering them? No I guess not if you are baking them. Well it's technically a relleno or stuffed pepper. Only rellenos I've found in Mexican restaurants are battered and fried. Rellenos can be made with any pepper. ABTs are technically a relleno.









Stuffed Jalapeños - Atomic Buffalo Turds - Learn to Smoke Meat with Jeff Phillips


This week I am sharing stuffed jalapeños wrapped in bacon, one of my favorite smoked appetizers. These are also are called "Atomic buffalo turds" or ABT's for




www.smoking-meat.com


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> J.V. are you not battering them? No I guess not if you are baking them. Well it's technically a relleno or stuffed pepper. Only rellenos I've found in Mexican restaurants are battered and fried. Rellenos can be made with any pepper. ABTs are technically a relleno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right. My method is not traditional and I should call them stuffed pablamo's. Its a quick method. Egg battered and fried with only cheese is more traditional. Also if you can make an enchilada sauce. 
I apologized for the non- specific recipe idea.

Okay. The short story on the Velveeta cheese.
I found out thats what they were using at a very popular and very good Mexican restaurant. For the white cheese dip and in some of the cheese dishes they served. Including the relleno's. They put just the cheese product in the relleno's. No meat. They melted it for the dip. I think they added more stuff to the dip though.
The cook there showed me the Velveeta package when I asked about the dip. He told me to not tell anyone.....lol


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

JV we did a thread on chili rellenos. I made them the traditional way stuffed with cheese and batter dipped…and we loved them.
Your way, stuffed with meat is also done, however, they are batter fried as well.

See Wooley‘s link in this thread.









In My Search for Chili Relleno


Remember Wooley - my search for the perfect Chili Relleno ever since I had it in a restaurant in San Diego? Well, I just came across this! It’s definitely in my near future! It looks amazing




www.diychatroom.com


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots do you remember this. Chili Rellenos the traditional way.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes,  they’re just filled with cheese, right? Next time I make them I’m gonna use Monterey Jack.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes just cheese, I forget what kind except it was a Mexican cheese. They can also filled with a potato chorizo mixture. It was a major production for me, three hours I'd guess now. If there is a next time I'll fill with the potato chorizo mix.


----------

